# ZebraLight H600 MkII Floody Flood OR Normal throw application questions??



## kevin2 (Oct 31, 2013)

I'm going to use this light for a couple things. Mainly while hunting, but also mountain biking at night. My 502 has something like 260 lumens & isn't enough when tracking OR mt biking, and I see the new MkII H600 gets an amazing 1090/1038 lumens in the various models. My question is, for those that may use it for similar activities, what model would be best for this application? 

In the description, the floody models beam uses "Floody beam from frosted lens" and was wondering about this frosted lens & what it does to the light output?

Any thoughts on the 3 models beam output might help me decide.

Thanks!


----------



## markr6 (Oct 31, 2013)

For those activities, I could only recommend the frosted version or regular version with some diffuser film over the lens. As far as reducing lumens, you're going to want to take a small hit there in order to light up a much wider area. Having a tight hotspot with weak spill bouncing all around while biking is not good.

I was out running last night as usual with my H600w + diffuser film, and sometimes I'm still surprised how the hotspot is still noticable. But I find it a great compromise between flood and throw.


----------



## Overclocker (Oct 31, 2013)

kevin2 said:


> I'm going to use this light for a couple things. Mainly while hunting, but also mountain biking at night. My 502 has something like 260 lumens & isn't enough when tracking OR mt biking, and I see the new MkII H600 gets an amazing 1090/1038 lumens in the various models. My question is, for those that may use it for similar activities, what model would be best for this application?
> 
> In the description, the floody models beam uses "Floody beam from frosted lens" and was wondering about this frosted lens & what it does to the light output?
> 
> ...




i've ridden quite a bit with the older H600. beam pattern is almost perfect for this application. you'll still need a bit of a hotspot so you could see the trail a good distance ahead of you so the frosted lens isn't gonna be a good choice


----------



## kevin2 (Oct 31, 2013)

so you are recommending the standard NON flood or floody model? this one H600 Mk II 18650 XM-L2 Headlamp Cool White



Overclocker said:


> i've ridden quite a bit with the older H600. beam pattern is almost perfect for this application. you'll still need a bit of a hotspot so you could see the trail a good distance ahead of you so the frosted lens isn't gonna be a good choice


----------



## Overclocker (Oct 31, 2013)

kevin2 said:


> so you are recommending the standard NON flood or floody model? this one H600 Mk II 18650 XM-L2 Headlamp Cool White




non-flood, non-frosted

i recommend getting the neutral white version, the H600w Mk2. i got one on order, can't wait to ride with it! finally thermal regulation! no more 3 min timer stepdown


----------



## markr6 (Oct 31, 2013)

Overclocker said:


> non-flood, non-frosted



That ended up being WAY too focused for me, like watching a ping pong ball bounce around. And the spill didn't cut it at 10-20mph. Maybe you can try both and return the one you don't like as much?


----------



## burntoshine (Oct 31, 2013)

I have used the regular H600w model quite a bit while mountain biking through the woods at night and it is ideal in my opinion. The beam pattern is a nice mix of flood and throw. I like it so much for this exact application (mtb) that I ordered the H600w mkII. I will carry the older version as backup.


----------



## chumanji9 (Nov 2, 2013)

How are u guys/gals mounting the light? Handle bar or helmet. Can someone share a few pics? Thx


----------



## burntoshine (Nov 2, 2013)

chumanji9 said:


> How are u guys/gals mounting the light? Handle bar or helmet. Can someone share a few pics? Thx



I don't wear a helmet. I probably should; but I don't. I just wear it directly on my head or hat(s). When it's cold, I wear a fleece headband-thing that covers my ears and a hat or two on top of that. I adjust the straps accordingly. The original H600w has worked great this way. Tonight will be my first time using the mkII. I will be riding to my secret little fire spot on the Missouri river. I am anxious to see how the PID works.


----------



## lampeDépêche (Nov 2, 2013)

I wear a Gyro Remedy CF. I have a spare silicon head-band holder, because I have two of the H600s (a Mk I and a MkII). So I glued the silicon holder to my Remedy visor with some superglue. That way the light cannot get in my eyes, and I can adjust the angle how I want it.

For riding on the road, the high is much too high. I happened to meet my wife and son one of the first nights I had the rig on, when they were driving the mini-van and I was on my bike. I stopped to chat and they yelled at me to turn the G***D*** light down! They were really angry--it was apparently just unreasonably bright, and esp. at that height, which was eye-height for them.

So on the road, I turn it way down. On a trail....


----------



## Ace12 (Nov 3, 2013)

I'm faced with the same choice as the OP. Maybe someone who owns both can post a couple beamshot comparisons for us.


----------



## MNDan (Nov 4, 2013)

The H600w Mk2 has a lot of spill - when you first see the beam you almost think it's a flood. I'm very happy with it for mountain biking! See the main H600w Mk2 thread for a trail pic I posted. I've recommended it to numerous friends and just ordered 3 more for them!


----------



## jonathanluu2 (Nov 5, 2013)

chumanji9 said:


> How are u guys/gals mounting the light? Handle bar or helmet. Can someone share a few pics? Thx



Sorry no photos. I dont normally use the top strap on my light, but I add it when I night ride. I don the headlamp, then helmet slips over headband. Just enough forehead under my helmet to position the light. The top strap keeps the light from sagging into view. I would like to perch the light on the top of my helmet, just dont have the motivation to follow through with that one  

Kudos to lampedepeche with the remedied Remedy visor.


----------



## =Djé= (Feb 28, 2014)

Hello, i just received my h600Fw mk2. I'm very satisfied with the beam but I find that the description is quite not clear! I though that i'll have 3main levels with 3sub levels where I can program the higher mode for each level... 

Ok I understand that I "only" have H1H2 M1M2 and L1L2...

But I not really good understand what I can program! May I program each mode and submode individually? Or I have 1 imposed power and 1 programable power for each main levels?


----------



## =Djé= (Mar 1, 2014)

Mmmmh ok, it seems that H1, M1, L1 are preset and not programable and you can only program H2, M2, L2...

Regards,
Djé


----------



## kj2 (Mar 1, 2014)

=Djé= said:


> Mmmmh ok, it seems that H1, M1, L1 are preset and not programable and you can only program H2, M2, L2...
> 
> Regards,
> Djé


That's correct


----------

